# Best Buy Deal and DirecTV?



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi again guys. Since I got a lot of info here before, thought I'd pick at your brains a little more.  I was at Best Buy this evening with my wife, who was picking up some CD's for my stepson for Christmas. I wandered over to the TV area and was looking at the dizzying array of televisions. I was asking a worker there why there didn't seem to be a big difference between the 720 and 1080 TV's they had there, then he explained to me that the signal they were sending to all of them was just 720, so there was that explanation. Anyway, as I was talking to the guy, he whips out next week's ad paper and shows me a package deal they're doing that includes a Sony LCD television, Playstation 3, some free movies, and free installation. I had been telling him I wanted to boot my cable and go with satellite and had been looking most closely at DirecTV. He then pointed to a sign which had info on it regarding DirecTV and them taking an additional $300 off the price of my TV if I signed up in the store at the same time with DirecTV, so that seems pretty sweet. So, now my couple of questions are:

Has anybody here signed up through them before and, if so, were there any problems with going this route? Can I get any configuration of setup through them just as I would if I were signing up over the phone or online?

And I know they are currently running a $20/mo off for a year promotion on DirecTV, if I go through Best Buy and get that $300 off they have posted, can I still get the $20/mo off promotion in addition to that? 

Seems as though I need to make up my mind quickly on this, as this package deal is only for a few days, but it seems to save a lot of money off the items individually priced out. Thanks a lot in advance for the insight and input.


----------



## C-Note76 (Oct 20, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Hi again guys. Since I got a lot of info here before, thought I'd pick at your brains a little more.  I was at Best Buy this evening with my wife, who was picking up some CD's for my stepson for Christmas. I wandered over to the TV area and was looking at the dizzying array of televisions. I was asking a worker there why there didn't seem to be a big difference between the 720 and 1080 TV's they had there, then he explained to me that the signal they were sending to all of them was just 720, so there was that explanation. Anyway, as I was talking to the guy, he whips out next week's ad paper and shows me a package deal they're doing that includes a Sony LCD television, Playstation 3, some free movies, and free installation. I had been telling him I wanted to boot my cable and go with satellite and had been looking most closely at DirecTV. He then pointed to a sign which had info on it regarding DirecTV and them taking an additional $300 off the price of my TV if I signed up in the store at the same time with DirecTV, so that seems pretty sweet. So, now my couple of questions are:
> 
> Has anybody here signed up through them before and, if so, were there any problems with going this route? Can I get any configuration of setup through them just as I would if I were signing up over the phone or online?
> 
> ...


you are basically getting a free HD/DVR with the package, it has pretty much been going on all summer...... or you can get the 300 off and get the 99 H20/21.... either way....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok...so if I remember correctly, the package deal with the HD/DVR it was like $199 for the DVR on the package, so you're saying that would be paid for...essentially leaving $100 of the $300 that is talked about in that deal? That's what I'm understanding you're saying anyway, and I see where you're coming from.

Otherwise, does anyone have any comment about going through Best Buy to sign up for D*? Are there any problems with this approach, and do I still get the $20/mo off for a year?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Ok...so if I remember correctly, the package deal with the HD/DVR it was like $199 for the DVR on the package, so you're saying that would be paid for...essentially leaving $100 of the $300 that is talked about in that deal? That's what I'm understanding you're saying anyway, and I see where you're coming from.
> 
> Otherwise, does anyone have any comment about going through Best Buy to sign up for D*? Are there any problems with this approach, and do I still get the $20/mo off for a year?


D* is retailing the HD/DVR at $299 so you essentially could get that for free or you can take the regular HD receiver (non-DVR) and get your $300 refund.

Regarding the package deals, whatever the store offers when you sign up is what you are eligible for. If you want the $20 a month for a year, you will most likely need to sign up directly through D*.

- Merg


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

You *will* sign up directly with DirecTV. Best Buy will dial the DirecTV number and then hand the phone to you. In fact, you can get the $300 discount by pretending to talk to DirecTV when Best Buy hands you the phone (discretely disconnect the call). Or, sign up over the phone and then cancel 15 minutes later. Keep the $300 discounted tv and sign up again with DirecTV 30 minutes later for the normal new customer deals that include an HD DVR for free and/or with the $10 off per month for a year.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

I did exactly what you are looking at. I bought a Sony LCD television at Best Buy and told them I wanted to sign up for Direct TV. The salesman picked up the phone and called DTV (not sure if they use a dedicated number but I would think so). After he talked to the CSR for a minute and gave her some information, he handed me the phone and I subscribed right there in the store. I was asked what package I wanted, what equipment I wanted, locations, etc. I was given an installation date and confirmation and order number and that was it. It may have taken five to ten minutes. I knew everything I wanted from DTV before I selected the television so I'm sure that helped to speed up the process. The BB salesman said sometimes people are on the phone for 20-30 minutes going over the packages, etc. He then proceeded to ring up my televison purchase with the $300 off and that was it. The DTV installation crew brought the equipment I requested when they came so I did not leave BB with receivers, DVRs, etc. I ordered one HD DVR, one SD DVR and one regular receiver from DTV and my total cost was about the same $300 that had been taken off the cost of the TV.

Edited to add: BTW. the offer I chose was the Sunday Ticket deal, now expired. I was not restricted to one package and could have chosen a different one if I preferred. I don't see any advantage in pretending to subscribe just to get the $300 discount with Best Buy. If you are going to subscribe anyway why not go on and do it? You likely know the package, etc. you want and cancelling then calling back doesn't make much sense. Now if you just wanted the $300 off the tv and you wanted to scam Best Buy........well, no comment.


----------



## ecgz88 (Sep 25, 2007)

even you order from Bestbuy, you supposed still can get $20 off programme for 1 year.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi guys. Well, I spent a big chunk of the day doing this deal. I showed up at the store at 11 a.m. this morning and explained to a manager type guy who stopped to talk to me that I was interested in this deal they were doing. He handed me off to (thankfully) one of the associates there who knew what he was doing. We went through the process of talking about the TV, the cables that are needed (which is always an expense they don't mention often), service plans, etc. I told him I was going to do the DirecTV sign up as well, and then asked about the $300 off and could I still get the current offer going. He said that the $300 off was exclusively on their end of the deal and didn't alter anything I would set up with DirecTV. He dialed the phone, as is described above, and after a few seconds telling them who he was, the phone was handed to me. I made the arrangements for what equipment I wanted and we set up an install date. She started reading off the deal to me and said something about $10/mo off for a year, at which point I stopped her and said that I had seen the $20/mo off deal online and could I still qualify for that. She said that now that I had said something about it to her, she could sign me up for it...it was one of those things she couldn't bring up, but if the customer mentioned it, then it was part of the deal. So, I got the $300 off from Best Buy, then I got the $20/mo off for a year from DirecTV in addition to that. I ended up spending some money on a monster power center thing that I'm hoping someone here will tell me whether I really need or not? I got them to toss in one of those $20 screen cleaning kits for free. Sound good to everyone?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

oh, and the reason it took so long today is because when my guy looked up stock, it said they didn't have any of the TV's in the store. After I got home and was trying to set up an installation based upon when I could get the TV, it looked like the TV was not even going to be available in the warehouse for awhile. However, a customer service person looked harder at the store and found two of the TV's there that hadn't been accounted for before, so I had to drive back over there and spend time cancelling the TV they had ordered to have delivered to the store, and instead let me take one home from the store. Was a bit of a pain considering I live like 25 mins away from the BB, and with gas at $3/gallon and me driving an SUV, I was trying to get them to throw something else free into the mix, but I didn't get that lucky this time around. Anyway, now that I have the TV, DirecTV is being installed on Tuesday and the BB install guys are coming by on Wed.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

They make huge profits off their cables, etc. especially Monster brand stuff. A total scam. What cables and power center did you buy and how much did you pay? Save the packaging and receipts after install next week and compare products and pricing at monoprice.com among others. Better quality than Monster and about 20% the price of BB. Not familiar with the power center but newegg.com has that kind of stuff for a lot less. Sounds like you got a good deal on Directv. It's a great service. I don't think very many new subscribers are getting a HD-DVR for free.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just to echo what kikkenit said, you should never get cables from BB (or CC or anywhere else). Check out monoprice.com or bluejeanscable.com for all your cable/wiring needs.

The Monster power center is a bit different. I take it it's just a conditioner? Those are fine, in fact I use one in my HT, but I bought it used for about 1/2 off because I think they're priced too high. There's other vendors of them,but none are necessarily cheap. Depending on exactly which one you bought and how much you paid, I'd probably do some research on it (including pricing). It's not something you HAVE to have, so it might be worth waiting for a deal on.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is the link to it on Amazon...who, btw, have it for $179. I paid $279 for it.

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-HTS-1600-PowerCenter-MP/dp/B000BVCSMG

They had the other powercenter things there that looked like major powerstrips. I took this one, but upon looking at it after getting it home, I don't know if I have a place to put it anyway. Any other suggestions?

As far as getting replacement cables or anything, like I said, I have D* coming here on Tuesday afternoon, BB install guy on Wed afternoon, which only leaves me tomorrow, and I have to work all those days. So I don't really have time to get something from anywhere else. Will be food for thought for the future, I guess. However, I do feel I don't have to use the powercenter immediately and am open to other ideas on that one. Still, would want to have it available by Tuesday, so my options may be limited to the stores on that as well. I really don't want to plug this whole system into the generic little powerstrip that I have in that room right now.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Sound good to everyone?


​You got ripped off, and BB made all their profits on the cables alone. Order cables from the souces others posted.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Here is the link to it on Amazon...who, btw, have it for $179. I paid $279 for it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monster-HTS-1600-PowerCenter-MP/dp/B000BVCSMG
> 
> ...


I'd take the power center back. If you think you need one order it from Amazon or search around for a good used one.

As far as the cables are concerned: what cables did they sell you? When D* comes to do the install they should have the cables you need to get up and running. If you need to get HDMI (don't remember what the boxes come with) you can always hook those up later yourself. Return the ones you bought.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> As far as the cables are concerned: what cables did they sell you? When D* comes to do the install they should have the cables you need to get up and running. If you need to get HDMI (don't remember what the boxes come with) you can always hook those up later yourself. Return the ones you bought.


That's right. I forgot. The HR's come with all the hdmi or component cables you need. If you bought a $100 hdmi cable because Monster brand is better you aren't the first. We see it here all the time. Like I said - A SCAM! Instead of a power conditioner what would be useful is an uninterruptible power supply/surge protector. Enjoy your new HDTV.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

If the cables you got have to do with the power center, I wouldn't open them until you figure out what you'll be doing with that.

If the cables they sold you have anything to do with connecting your HR20 to your TV, you should get both component and HDMI cables in the HR20 box, so you really shouldn't need to buy any of those from BB - especially, as stated, if they are Monster or some kind of premium cables. I have never had a problem with the cables that came with my DVRs.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

As I understood it, one of the cables was for hooking the PS3 up to the TV. The other cable, I think they did say something about hooking up the DirecTV stuff to the television, but I'm not sure. No problem if it's not needed, I'll just take it back once everything is installed. No, the cables had nothing to do with the power center. BTW, I'm not getting a DVR on my setup, just getting two HD receivers and one standard receiver. This power center came from my questioning at the store about what looked like a blurring of the picture while watching a football game on the store's demo TV. I was told that it was because of electric "noise" and that's when one of those units was suggested. It was my intent to try and set things up and see how well it worked without this powercenter on it first. However, like I said, I do want to hook this system up to something a bit more substantial than the Walmart surge protector powerstrip I currently have in this room. Can someone provide a link to something I could get that would be good for me to go with, or should I just pick up some industrial strength powerstrip somewhere?


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

Shooter said:


> As I understood it, one of the cables was for hooking the PS3 up to the TV. The other cable, I think they did say something about hooking up the DirecTV stuff to the television, but I'm not sure. No problem if it's not needed, I'll just take it back once everything is installed. No, the cables had nothing to do with the power center. BTW, I'm not getting a DVR on my setup, just getting two HD receivers and one standard receiver. This power center came from my questioning at the store about what looked like a blurring of the picture while watching a football game on the store's demo TV. I was told that it was because of electric "noise" and that's when one of those units was suggested. It was my intent to try and set things up and see how well it worked without this powercenter on it first. However, like I said, I do want to hook this system up to something a bit more substantial than the Walmart surge protector powerstrip I currently have in this room. Can someone provide a link to something I could get that would be good for me to go with, or should I just pick up some industrial strength powerstrip somewhere?


Sam's Club sells an APC Battery Backup/Power conditioner, 1250 VA for around $150. I have all my AV equipment including 42" LCD, and the HR20 on one. Nice to watch TV when the power is out for a while . The other I have for holding up 3 computers along with their associated equipment.
Errol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks rayxxxle. Anyone else have any suggestions or links to something better and/or more cost effective to plug my stuff into? It's a moot point for that current power center anyway because I've now held it up to the areas I have open to place anything in my tv stand and it won't fit in them.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

If you add up all the money you get back from returning the $279 power center and unnecessary cables and compare that to what D* would charge you to upgrade one of your receivers to an HD-DVR, you probably would find that you can enjoy the greatly added flexibility of a DVR for very little, if any, more money. Going from an HD-DVR back to an HD receiver would almost be like going from high speed internet back to dial-up for me. It's hard to imagine the difference this will make in your ability to manage your TV viewing, if you're unfamiliar with it. You _would_ need a simple UPS for it, since it _is_ a computer, and it should have battery backup/surge protection.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Shooter,
It's true that in general all profits at most stores are made in accessories and extended warranties. 
I'd keep everything you bought packaged up and return as much of it as possible, as there are huge markups on these things. Let the D* people do their thing using what's in the boxes, and don't let the BB guys muscle you into using unnecessary overpriced accessories. 

You can always get what you need at places like http://monoprice.com for about 20% of the cost as mentioned above.



Shooter said:


> As I understood it, one of the cables was for hooking the PS3 up to the TV. The other cable, I think they did say something about hooking up the DirecTV stuff to the television, but I'm not sure. No problem if it's not needed, I'll just take it back once everything is installed.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I 2nd using a UPS. with a UPS you essentially have that power conditioner, and a battery backup for about the same price or just a little more.

I would go sofar as to say a UPS should be mandatory on any DVR. they are just like a PC, unexpected power loss could corrupt some or all of your recordings. You shouldnt need much of a UPS for a DVR on its own even the cheapest 250VA UPS out there should be able to keep something like an HR20 going for atleast an hour.

I personally have a APC backups PRO 650 on my small entertainment center, it was retired from my PCs when i upgraded them to a APC SmartUPS 1500


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Circuit City has a great deal currently for a good UPS. APC BE500R for $32 (regularly $59) and free shipping.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

wow...that's a lot cheaper than the $299 I paid for this powercenter thing I got at BB. :lol: 

So, something like that is what I should be looking for? If so, I'll get one soon. Heading home from work in a few minutes here, DirecTV install guys will be at my place this afternoon. I'm excited about getting it, even more excited about dumping my local cable!


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Thanks rayxxxle. Anyone else have any suggestions or links to something better and/or more cost effective to plug my stuff into? It's a moot point for that current power center anyway because I've now held it up to the areas I have open to place anything in my tv stand and it won't fit in them.


Shooter,
You are going a bit fast. RE the installation; have a TV at each station where cable is to be run. DVRs require 2 lines. SD receivers (D11s) require 1 line.
The dish antenna will weigh 25 pounds before the wind blows on it. The sat lines should enter the building near the main ground bond and be connected with a ground block.

Install first.........racks & eq next.

Enjoy,

Joe


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

rayxxxle said:


> Sam's Club sells an APC Battery Backup/Power conditioner, 1250 VA for around $150.


Circuit City has the 1300VA version of that for only $129...great deal.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> Shooter,
> You are going a bit fast. RE the installation; have a TV at each station where cable is to be run. DVRs require 2 lines. SD receivers (D11s) require 1 line.
> The dish antenna will weigh 25 pounds before the wind blows on it. The sat lines should enter the building near the main ground bond and be connected with a ground block.
> 
> ...


 Too fast? All I was asking for was ideas of surge protection/power center kind of things that would be good to plug my new TV and DirecTV receivers into. The install was yesterday afternoon, so everything is in now, but plugged into a Wallymart powerstrip. And yes, there was proper grounding installed...the tech guy pointed it out to me as he was doing it. I have a 2-story house and he recommended this fairly large dish be mounted on a pole rather than on my roof, so that's what we did. Used existing cable lines going in. Unfortunately, I only had one line going into my basement which was split with one fork going to my tv down there and the other to my computer for cable internet. Since they needed the line, I lost my net last night as well, so I only have net access here at work for the time being. The picture is looking pretty good right now...taking some getting used to the TV as it is much larger than what we had, and probably a bit big for the room it's in, but it was the only TV that BB was working with in their package deal so that's what we had to go with.

thanks hilmar2k.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

Just a little follow up to my DirecTV experience....My install seemed to go ok, was two days before Thanksgiving. Install tech seemed pretty knowledgeable about what he was doing. He was only mildly friendly. I tried not to hover over him, offerred him a drink if he needed it, even did some work for him, but he never got too personable. He asked me if I needed some phone line splitters. Told him I did. He only had one with him, but promised to show up the day after Thanksgiving and leave the splitters in my door - he never did this. On Friday, another DirecTV representative showed up and said he was there as quality control to check how my install went and to look at the job the guy did. Saturday, I received my first bill and it was incorrect. They had me paying for the movie channels that were supposed to be free for 3 months. After I called in, the CSR also commented that they only had me down as getting those channels for free for 1 month and not 3 months. She said she was going to enter what needed to be done to clear this situation up. Hopefully, that will be the case. Overall, there were some minor annoyances with the switch, but nothing earth shattering. I have been enjoying the TV, even having some considerable cloud cover and rain the past couple of days with no picture problems. Really enjoyed calling my cable company and saying "buh-bye". If the billing issues are cleared up now, then things look pretty good. 

Edit to add that he just kind of tossed the phone line across the center of my living room to the nearest phone jack, that was about ten feet away. Left it like that. Not sure if they're expected to install that neatly or not, but he certainly didn't. At that point, he had been there a couple hours and seemed ready to get the hell out of there and go home.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

The phone line is _not_ required unless you want to order PPVs with the remote and want the on-screen Caller-ID feature to work. PPVs can be ordered online at directv.com If you order them online, they will be activated on all TVs. If you order w/ the remote, only the TV you order it on will be able to show the PPV. Also, the phone line is a common source of damage to satellite boxes. PL surge protectors do not always protect against this type of damage, either.

If you disconnect one phone line, disconnect all of them.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 4, 2007)

If that's the case, why do they make such a big deal of having it? The install guy told me that they do all their "updates" via the phone line. I'm not sure what updates he was referring to, but he acted like it was crucial. One of the first questions the QC guy asked me on Friday was, "Did he hook up the phone lines?".


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

The guy either lied to pressure you into connecting to the phone line, or he was just misinformed. See this news article on the subject. When the boxes call in once a month, your phone number is sent to DIRECTV via 800# automatic number identification. This lets them know that all the receivers are where they were installed - at your house, and not a friends. They do not enforce the phone line rule though, for fear of losing too many customers that no longer have landline phones.

_No_ _updates_ or any _downloads_ are sent via the phone line. All _updates_ and program guide info is _downloaded_ via satellite. The phone line is only for Caller ID and for _uploading_ information to DIRECTV; your phone number, the PPVs you've ordered with the remote and what shows you've watched (yes, they track your viewing habits unless you opt-out).


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

That's true of the new lines of receivers. The DTiVo's, including the HR10-250 would receive software update downloads over the sat, but they had to "phone home" to trigger the upgrade to actually be installed.

The installer could have been _lying_, I guess, but he could also just be misinformed. Not sure I'd make a big point of informing all my installers that phone lines aren't really necessary when I'm trying to get them install them or get docked for not doing it (this last statement does not portend to be an entirely accurate description/accounting of all the workings at the install companies as they relate to phone lines - it is a layman's view based on what I've read here, not first hand knowledge, and was only offered to give a possible explanation of why the installer may not have been lying, as was put out by the previous poster ).


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Jlucpicard, thanks.

I have edited my previous post for clarification.


----------

